# The car I never drive/car I always drive



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

I drove my 1999 3000GT VR-4 daily for over year, boy do I regret that. No damage or broken parts (on original everything) but the car has 99k miles!

Now my daily driver is a sweet 92 Sentra SE, pics coming soon. But for now I'll just hold you off with some pics of my 3737lbs black beast.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Soooo who knows what TT stands for?  only trying to liven up the crowd here. My sentra is too hawt for pics right now sorry but you'll have to wait a little longer.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice ride. where in LI you from? I lived in Lynbrook


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you ever run that thing? ive been wanting to race one around here. i wonder how many cars i can put on 'em


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Runs like new. I have not run at the track but at the worst a 14.0. Should be good for 13.5. Our platform is finally dipping into the 10s on a stock motor with TD-05 (dsm) exhaust manifolds and upgraded turbos. Larger TD-04s are easy 11s on stock exhaust manifolds and stock motor. 3.0L no replacement for displacement , soon to have 3.7L stroked and 4.5L stroked Mitsu Montero engines.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

nx2krider93 said:


> nice ride. where in LI you from? I lived in Lynbrook


Syosset on the north shore although my car spends a lot of time in Bayshore, close to where you were. Thank you!


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you ever run that thing? ive been wanting to race one around here. i wonder how many cars i can put on 'em


Well the last thing you wanna do is race off the line.  Unless you like playing catch-up. Also, try to make sure it's on stock 9b tiny ass turbos.

edit: I dyno'ed her before I completed my exhaust, 242awhp @ 5300rpm, 276awtq @ 2500rpm.

slow......... waiting for 600awhp on pump gas.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea i dont race anything AWD off the line. errr- no street race talkin here.

playin catch up is fun. watchin the looks on their faces is funny haha


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea i dont race anything AWD off the line. errr- no street race talkin here.
> 
> playin catch up is fun. watchin the looks on their faces is funny haha


Hey bro how much would it run me? 92 Sentra SE with GA16DE ---> SR20DE-T?


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Sorry it took so long! :loser: 
































































Stupid neighbors do not like me or my cars. And yes, the stereo POUNDS!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

DominickGT said:


> Hey bro how much would it run me? 92 Sentra SE with GA16DE ---> SR20DE-T?



i paid about $900 for the DE swap from a wrecked b14 se-r, then my turbo was about $3k . you can peice together a kit for cheaper though


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Attempting to capture the "beat" in my "beater".


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

car you never drive? hmm...know how that is. nice cars by the way


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Katana200sx said:


> car you never drive? hmm...know how that is. nice cars by the way


Well I put 20k miles on the VR-4 in 8 months , it was a blast to drive but if I kept that up, I was looking at $10k in forced upgrades once something broke.

This sentra has been great to me for about 5k miles/2 months. Lots of coolant is coming from the pump area, but I'm keeping the system topped off and it seems like most of the time there is NO coolant leaking, then sometimes it will drip 10 drops a second! Still going $0 car.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Let me know Im gonna be selling my turbo set up soon and only a few minutes away.

By the way, nice and clean looking GT :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

so do you always keep the spare for your mitsu in your nissan? :thumbup: 

nice 3000gt


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Nismo1997 said:


> Let me know Im gonna be selling my turbo set up soon and only a few minutes away.
> 
> By the way, nice and clean looking GT :thumbup:



Thanks for the compliment, and I'll keep you in mind. My VR-4 is on autotrader, so you never know!

1999 VR-4



ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> so do you always keep the spare for your mitsu in your nissan? :thumbup:
> 
> nice 3000gt


You don't wanna know... :loser: I had a set of these on my last 3000GT (a 92 SL atx), a set on my '99, and a few extras. I was up to 12 18" oem VR-4 rims, just sold off 4, and a have a couple more for eBay when/if it sells.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Due to the mass amount of PMs I have received, more! (You don't have to beg guys)

























































Cayenne's not mine but someday!
















Not my car, but another real '99 VR-4 in Ocean City Maryland for our East Coast Gathering.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Bumpin this to the top, my VR-4 is for sale, but I have a feeling my $20k pricetag will leave her in my garage forever. I'll get over it but I'll need a few years to save up the $15k-20k to mod her correctly.


----------



## Kgizzle1 (Oct 14, 2005)

DominickGT said:


> Well I put 20k miles on the VR-4 in 8 months , it was a blast to drive but if I kept that up, I was looking at $10k in forced upgrades once something broke.
> 
> This sentra has been great to me for about 5k miles/2 months. Lots of coolant is coming from the pump area, but I'm keeping the system topped off and it seems like most of the time there is NO coolant leaking, then sometimes it will drip 10 drops a second! Still going $0 car.


whats up mang, i was just searching for vr-4 to see what kinda stuff nissan has to say about our cars and i saw your post. funny thing is mine was leaking from the water pump too. they're real cheap 25 bucks and it took me like 3 hrs yesterday to put it in. but nothin like gettin cheap parts. awright later


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Kgizzle1 said:


> whats up mang, i was just searching for vr-4 to see what kinda stuff nissan has to say about our cars and i saw your post. funny thing is mine was leaking from the water pump too. they're real cheap 25 bucks and it took me like 3 hrs yesterday to put it in. but nothin like gettin cheap parts. awright later


Dude, I put some alka-seltzer type treatment in my radiator = no more leaks from the water pump! But when I do replace it, I will go your $25 route.  Please give me some info on your nitrous kit! (Pepboys quoted me $630 for a new water pump and thermostat :thumbdwn: )

Hehehe owning a VR-4 will turn you into a decent auto mechanic pretty quickly. After examining everything on my VR-4, it makes the Sentra a real peice of cake to work on.

Have you found any other threads on here about VR-4s?


----------



## Kgizzle1 (Oct 14, 2005)

DominickGT said:


> Dude, I put some alka-seltzer type treatment in my radiator = no more leaks from the water pump! But when I do replace it, I will go your $25 route.  Please give me some info on your nitrous kit! (Pepboys quoted me $630 for a new water pump and thermostat :thumbdwn: )
> 
> Hehehe owning a VR-4 will turn you into a decent auto mechanic pretty quickly. After examining everything on my VR-4, it makes the Sentra a real peice of cake to work on.
> 
> Have you found any other threads on here about VR-4s?


630 is around there because its a decent job you have to drop it off the mount to get at it and they charge like 75 an hour there

i have a zex dry kit with the 55 jets in there now i haven't used it yet because the car doesn't run perfect and i need this thing to last until april. maybe in april when the track opens i'll take her down there and see if she can finish a run lol

i saw a couple threads bashing the vr-4 saying the Z TT was better and all that but ya know this is nissanforums


----------

